# ibook m6411



## Jeff_tech (Mar 30, 2010)

hello guys this is my apple model, can u help me how to run yahoo messenger ,i already install it but when im ticking on it, nothing happen, pls i need ur advice.


----------



## pds (Mar 31, 2010)

"Be careful what you wish for."

I don't run Yahoo or MSN or any other messenger program, so I can't advise as to what is going on with your install. Older computer... OS version... Newer software... I don't know where the incompatibility may lie.

I do know that I have run Adium, a free, multi-protocol chat client (available at  Adiumx.im) on iBooks since the beginning of the century. It has a clean - configurable interface and low system overhead. It works like a charm for my MSN, ICQ, Yahoo and AOL accounts all in the same window all at the same time.

Its simplicity belies its complexity.


----------



## Jeff_tech (Apr 4, 2010)

thanks for that Mr. PDS, 

can u tel me what is the os of this ibook i'm wondering if it is mac 0s x 8 or mac os x 9.
how can I configure my os, where can i find it..

had another question here, can u help me how to choose any useful application for this ibook, like internet download manager, ccleaner , spyware,......etc .. 

dude can i upgrade my flash player.. it seem a bit of slow when im playing Facebook(Farmvile). can u help me for this, 

i really appreciate your reply.. pls give me some URL for this Prob. for any solutions that u've got.. im waiting for it.. 

thanks buddy..


----------

